# MA rules on snow plowing



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

if any one has any info on the rules for plowing in MA. i would appreciate it.
I will be plowing 2 facilities with my personal vehicle I work for the company year round as a property manager and have to travel 5 miles to get to the other site. am i going to be hassled for driving around with the plow on and with no comercial or SR plate? I it legal to drive around with private plow on to go to the store? in this state you never know. the RMV site was useless and the SR plate was not defined. my vehicle is less than 3000lbs. with the plow on.


----------



## Kevinrum (Nov 14, 2003)

You should not have any problems at all, I plow for my town with my personal vehicle and I don’t have it commercial plates


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

*jp*

Just make sure you have the proper insurance for what you plow.

How do you like your Jeep for plowing? I want one and have been trying to decide what to get.What's the discription of yours? Year,6cyl,auto?????

Thank's
Gene


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

If it's one thing that's always defined Mass, it's confusion regarding all things RMV. But, I have to give them credit, they are much better than they were years ago.
You don't have to have commercial or SR plates to drive your truck with a plow on it. But, you do have to get commercial plates in order to carry the proper insurance. At the end I'll give a link to my 2 other threads on this so you can read up and I don't have to type it all again. As far as the SR plates go, that's just a commercial plate dedicated to the snow removal contractor to make his life easier as they expire in Sep instead of the end of Dec.
As far as "rules" go, check with your local PD. They'll probably tell you that as long as you have some type of amber warning light and don't push snow across the roadway that you're all set.
Just don't forget, the proper insurance is the most important thing, going without it is just rolling the dice and hoping you don't get snake eyes.

For more on this: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19408

and here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19063

Good luck :waving:


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*thank you*

is the insurance needed to drive bewteen sites or in case I raise a building? I drive a fork lift for the company also do I need frigin fork lift insurance.(just kidding) I just want plow the company property that I work for. I brake it I fix it. we have moving trucks clipping these buildings all the time. and I fix the panels it is no big deal. I will have time to read the links after turkey.
thanks again.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

the commericial insurance is to cover you butt if you screw up. if you did do some damage and someone at your company didnt like you they could make your life hell if you didnt have insurance to cover damage costs.


----------

